# Stolen Guitar in Owen Sound last night after gig at Jazzmyn's Bistro beside the Roxy



## nonie crete (Mar 6, 2011)

HELP

I perform at Jazzmyn's Bistro in Owen Sound about once a month and last night after the gig I packed up my tak 2004 special addition guitar and got it ready to put in the car with all our other equipment - I live in the Guelph area and assumed it had been put in the car but when I got home I found it hadn't and I'm afraid someone might have walked off with it. I do have a picture of it and I have identifiable marks on the guitar. Could you help me put the word out to anyone who has had someone try and find the value or pawn it off. I'd appreciate all the help I can get - NONIE



Nonie - Biography


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi there...post pics here...I'll repost them on Facebook...


Is this the guitar..???...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

2004 Limited edition Takamine...

Takamine Guitars - Takamine Pro Series Guitars, Takamine Archive/Discontinued Guitars, Takamine Accessories & More

Close up of "Celestial Constellations" Rosette inlay featuring...Draco the Dragon and Ursa Major the Great Bear... 










Close up detail video...

[video=youtube;gE3c9lO9Hvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE3c9lO9Hvs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

put it on facebook and sent it to a high school teacher friend in the sound ....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Friendly bump. I'll keep my ears to the ground. 

As for anyone who would steal, I hope there is justice.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Theres a couple of music stores in Barrie,And I now the people there. I'll let them know.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

With that style guitar, it will be hard to sell it and not have it noticed or even use it in the area. I hope you get it back and in undamaged condition.

It goes to show that we should all store our serial numbers, just in case this happens to us.


----------

